# Installare i nuovi driver nvidia

## alex4988

Ciao a tutti,

Vale la pena installare i nuovi driver nvidia.qualcuno ha avuto problemi??e poi perchè si chiamano emul-linux-x86-nvidia??

----------

## gutter

 *alex4988 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vale la pena installare i nuovi driver nvidia.qualcuno ha avuto problemi??e poi perchè si chiamano emul-linux-x86-nvidia??

 

Io li ho installati senza alcun problema   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io li ho installati senza alcun problema  

 

Anche io appena messi e nessun problema

----------

## alex4988

raga ma perchè se provo ad installarli nn me li installa?

```

bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge emul-linux-x86-nvidia

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "emul-linux-x86-nvidia" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6111-r1 (masked by: -* keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6106-r1 (masked by: -* keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6629 (masked by: -* keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

bash-2.05b#

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma quelle sono delle librerie i driver sono media-video/nvidia-kernel

----------

## alex4988

il mio portage sarà sc.... ma mi da ancora i vecchi:

```

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 15,138 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

portage appena aggiornato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Strano

```
*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA
```

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho avuto questo problema. La soluzione e' nel secondo post di quella discussione.

----------

## motaboy

hardskinone: Se hai risolto potresti riportare il bug se non e' gia' stato fatto, oppure nessun lo correggera'...

----------

## hardskinone

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> hardskinone: Se hai risolto potresti riportare il bug se non e' gia' stato fatto, oppure nessun lo correggera'...

 

E' gia' stato (ri)segnalato qui.

----------

## tocas

Scusate..... ma quale è il pacchetto da emergere per installare i diver ?

Con 

```
#emerge -s nvidia
```

ottengo la seguente lista :

```
*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7,161 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA GLX 32-bit compatibility libraries

*  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit

      Latest version available: 1.2.0402.1900

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,675 kB

      Homepage:    http://developer.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=cg_toolkit

      Description: nvidia's c graphics compiler toolkit

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

*  media-video/nvidia-settings [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 720 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

```

---

----------

## gutter

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Scusate..... ma quale è il pacchetto da emergere per installare i diver ?
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Ti basta emergere:

```

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

```

----------

## fctk

@tocas

basta emergere nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel tanto è dipendenza del primo...

----------

## silian87

Prima ricorda di controllare che il link /usr/src/linux punti al kernel su cui vuoi applicare la patch:

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

Se non punta ricrealo:

```
rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/kernel-scelto /usr/src/linux
```

Forse ho spiegato troppo... a forza di stare 2 mesi tra mac users  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tocas

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Prima ricorda di controllare che il link /usr/src/linux punti al kernel su cui vuoi applicare la patch:
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/src/
> ```
> ...

 

... posso applicare la patch a qualsiasi kernel 2.6x ? e poi ricompilare dopo aver selezionato il modulo ? e compatibile con Xorg ?

grazie.

---

----------

## motaboy

non c'e' nessuna patch. quello e' solo il link simbolico al kernel.

----------

## tocas

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> non c'e' nessuna patch. quello e' solo il link simbolico al kernel.

 

....infatti se non erro avevo letto che i driver nvidia sono moduli chiusi che vengono inseriti nel path standard dei moduli. In questo caso non dovrei ricompilare nessun kernel.

---

----------

## motaboy

in realta c'e' una parte opensource + una parte closed. Devi solo settare il symlink come ti e' stato detto da Silian87 e poi lanciare l'emerge.

----------

## alex4988

raga ma quindi alla fin della fiera per scaricarmi i nuovi driver come faccio??il mio portage lo aggiorno dal server di trieste può essere per questo nn penso però nn si sa mai

----------

## Vendicatore

Il pacchetto emul-linux-x86-nvidia serve solo se hai gentoo su architettura amd64 e vuoi far andare programmi opengl a 32 bit in quell'ambiente, altrimenti ti basta fare

```

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

è un sistema altamente deprecato e sconsigiato

però potresti semplicemente fare:

(dando per scontato che tu abbia dato un "slocate -u" di recente  :Wink: )

"locate nvidia-kernel"

poi fai "emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel-X.ebuild"

dove X è la versione che vuoi installare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Tùrin_Mormegil: Allora meglio che faccia con un

```
emerge =nvidia-kernel-version
```

----------

## unz

visto che si parla di driver nvidia ... ma perchè se faccio l'emerge i driver non vengono ciucciati ed invece se li installo coll'eseguibile nvidia tutto è ok? ...

emerge nvidia-kernel

modules-update

e non va ...

sh Nvidia-Installer

e va ...

salto qualche passaggio dopo la mergiata?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@unz: scusa ma temo di non avere capito cosa intendi

----------

## unz

che se installo i driver con emerge, il modulo nvidia si crepa; invece se li installo col pacchetto .run scaricabile dal sito nvidia è tutto ok ...

----------

## cloc3

Ho seguito il post e sono riuscito a compilare e far partire la grafica a dovere, ma solo con questo strano comando:

```

/etc/init.d/xdm zap && insmod $(locate nvidia.ko) &&/etc/init.d/xdm start 

```

Ho provato a dare modules-update, opengl-update nvidia, e a ricompilare ex novo il kernel, ma senza risultato: i moduli esistono, funzionano, ma il mio sistema non riesce a localizzarli (kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r3).

----------

## unz

medesimo kernel ... però sto problema l'avevo pure con i driver nvidia vecchi ed il kernel 2.6.8 ... 

... che fosse ancora il vecchio problema V_ALLOC ... ?

----------

## cloc3

Riprovo, dopo il precedente replay patacca (che ho rimosso dopo 24 ore di purgatorio) a riassumere quello che capisco e quello che non mi è chiaro di questi driver nvidia.

Credo di avere capito che la mia GeForce FX 5700 può funzionare egregiamente con il driver nv, con le seguenti impostazioni chiave nella sezione monitor di xorg.conf:

```

        HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

        VertatRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

        Modeline "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

```

In questo caso i glx vengono caricati da xorg, se opengl è preimpostato su xorg-x11 oppure dal modulo nvidia (che devo caricare con insmod), se è stato impostato in precedenza il comando "opengl-update nvidia".

In tal caso, però, non tutto funziona bene, perchè glxinfo segnala dei problemi.

Per il resto, il driver nv funziona molto bene a 1289x800, anche se osservo un difetto evidente nella schermata blu iniziale, che presenta una dozzina di fascie di colore azzurro e nell'immagine di kde, che manifesta un vistoso alone, sempre a fasce, intorno al simbolo centrale. Come curarla?

Invece, per usare il driver nvidia, ho aggiunto queste righe nella sezione device di xorg.conf (e disabilitato dri):

```

#       Option      "NoRenderExtension"      "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel"           "true"

        Option      "NvAgp"                 "3"

#       Option      "NvEmulate"             "0"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        VideoRam    65536

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

#       ChipSet     "GeForce FX Go5700"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

In questo caso il rendering funziona bene, però non riesco assolutamente ad ottenere le risoluzione 1280x800, ottenendo uno schermo a 1024x768 decisamente deludente. Queste sono alcune linee di output del log di xorg:

```

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xC1000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5700

...

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "31.500-51.700" has been adjusted

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      to "31.500-49.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      HorizSync "29.000-49.000")

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-90.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "50.000-60.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "0.000-60.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-49.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-60.00 Hz

...

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

```

Perchè non vuole aumentare la risoluzione?

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè non vuole aumentare la risoluzione?

 

Perchè è tonto. Vuole a tutti i costi sovrascrivere le mie impostazioni, che sono corrette con le sue (sbagliate). Ma ho finalmente trovato il modo di incastrarlo:

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep IgnoreEDID

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        Option     "IgnoreEDID"            "true"

```

Adesso, le cose vanno così:

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ xdpyinfo |grep dim

dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (433x271 millimeters)

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ glxgears

11411 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2282.200 FPS

12544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2508.800 FPS

12479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2495.800 FPS

12547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2509.400 FPS

12548 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2509.600 FPS

12323 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2464.600 FPS

12460 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2492.000 FPS

12532 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2506.400 FPS

12538 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2507.600 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

E non mi sembra male...

----------

